# I think I'm going to secretly grow Gryff's hair out



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My husband wants to keep it in a puppy cut, but since I'm the one who grooms him (and walks him and feeds him and takes him to the groomers) I think I might grow it out a bit. This is as long as his hair has ever been, which was several months ago. I think he's had it cut twice since then. I want to see it luxurious, even if just to cut it again.

What do you think? Try it or keep the puppy cut.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your subject line made me laugh until I opened it and read more... I was initially thinking "If you're posting it here, it isn't much of a secret! Ha ha"

Oh, go for it! What's the worst that can happen? You may realize it was more work than you care for and then you can take him in for another cut. In the meantime, you may decide you like the longer look on him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would give it a go. I love the longer natural look, even though recently I have fallen in love with some of the puppy cuts, especially after seeing sweet Hank. Just don't forget, you're likely to see an awkward stage as it's growing in . . . a little like it would be for us when letting your hair grow. So if you're committed to it you'll have to get past that.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ivy, Gryff is cute no matter what but if you want to try it long I say go for it too!

My DH wants me to cut Tessa in a puppy cut but like you since I am the groomer I'll keep her long as long as I want it. If he ever picks up a brush then he will have a say, lol.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> My DH wants me to cut Tessa in a puppy cut but like you since I am the groomer I'll keep her long as long as I want it. If he ever picks up a brush then he will have a say, lol.


I can relate! DH wants me to cut Gucci too he thinks all the brushing/combing is cruel. lol Gucci seems to enjoy it and actually relax (unless there is a mat involved in a sensitive place)

Even last night...he told me I should 'shave her bum' before we go out of town, just incase she'd need a butt bath from the puppy sitters. Ehh, maybe a trim, but SHAVE? yikes.

He's never brushed her out once, so therefore...its just an opinion that goes in one ear and out the other, like a few others. 

But Ivy, if you want to let it grow out, go for it! If you don't like it, or the work involved, its an easy fix 

Kara


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ivy,

I think it looks great both ways..so I'm no help.

How would you keep it a secret though?? Keep Gryff in a body suit with sun glasses? :spy: ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Go for it, Ivy! I also thought it was funny that you are doing this on the SLY....:biggrin1:

We just dogsat Lincoln's brother who has been in a puppy cut since he was, well, a puppy. He is extremely cute. But it is a very different look than the full-coat. I think the full coat looks very elegant and I love the way it "floats" when they move (or RLH)!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Go for it, Ivy! I also thought it was funny that you are doing this on the SLY....:biggrin1:


I am not at all amused by this--- I could post anything on here (and Have) and my DH (who is a forum member) would never know... He looks at other things on line...LOL

I say go for it IVY--what have you got to lose-- if it gets to be too much work you just have it cut. Gryff is really cute in a puppy cut-- but I like him in your long picture too. We keep our boys pretty much like Gryff is in that picture. But cut them much shorter for summer. There are also a lot of little tips to keep grooming easier since you are not showing. My favorite is to have the groomer leave the coat long but Trim the belly to a 1/2 inch-- they stay a lot cleaner that way. You can also have them cut the armpits short or shaved as that is a place that likes to mat-- but it gets covered up with the rest of the hair so you can't see it. I have not liked the shaving the armpits trick because as it grows out, I find the different lengths cause more mats. Good Luck, you'll have to let us know at what point your DH says "don't you think Gryff needs a haircut?"


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I say go for it! If it gets uncontrolable you can always cut it. I like the mid length, or long puppy cut myself. Since I'm the one brushing and trimming I say it's up to me, right? 

I do think they look more like puppies though when their beard is shorter...and I like that:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ivy, I have kept Beamer in a pretty long cut since I've had him, but now I'm seriously thinking about going the puppy cut route. Especially for the summer when he will be outside alot and HOT.. The long hair just catches everything! twigs, leaves, dirt, poop.. who knows... lol

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ivy, go for it! I too love a longer, flowing puppy coat. It takes a little more work and commitment though.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to go for it..at least until DH says enough. I'll let you know when I cave in.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Go for it!!!! It will be fun to watch the process but you really have to stay on top of the mattes..that is the hardest part!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Ivy,
Post lots of pics so we can see how it looks as it grows out.

I'd love to grow Cali's, but it is so thick and stands straight out. Too much brushing for me. My shoulder and arm actually hurt when I was brushing every day.

Maybe when she has her adult coat I can do it. Right now, it is in a short puppy coat and looks very cute. 
If I wasn't so clueless I'd figure out how to find the pictures I resized. When I browse, I keep finding the pre-shrunk pictures. So where in the cyberworld did they go?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the husband who LOVES my girls in longer coat. We talked about cutting them down for the summer but he said no way as Dora isn't Dora Neezer without her pretty coat and Belle is too skinny and looks scary cut down!

I will say I can count the number of times my husband has picked up a brush on one hand too but he is more than willing to drop them off at the groomers. I found once I get ahold of things, it is a lot easier. To be honest, I only brush Dora out about once a week. But I do it completely, it is a lot easier, and I think she has less breakage that way.

And worst case scenario, you shave him and start over again!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you can keep up with the grooming, I say do it. I love mine in their natural coats. It's only hair and you can always cut it again.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Why don't you wait until Fall? It's a lot of work to keep up. I grew Biscuit's out in winter and loved the way he looked, but just got him a puppy cut for summer. So you can have it both ways!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, if you're up to it then more power to you! For me I know I better stick with the puppy cut! Keep us posted!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

You should totally do it!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I gave Gryff a bath yesterday morning and it took me 20 minutes just to dry his hair. How long does it take a full coat to dry with the blow drier?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I gave Gryff a bath yesterday morning and it took me 20 minutes just to dry his hair. How long does it take a full coat to dry with the blow drier?


I just use a human hand-held hair dryer so it takes me about 20 minutes to dry a full-coat. I bathe Lincoln and let him run around the house while I bathe and blow dry Scout first (his hair gets a little wavy if I let him air dry, so I blow/brush him out right after the bath). By that time, Lincoln is partially dry, so it takes me maybe 15 minutes to blow/brush him out.

When I'm done, they are 90% dry. I don't bother to completely dry the legs.

Lincoln will complain while he's on the table with all kinds of moans and groans. :suspicious:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Brushing Gryff is a like a battle to the death. He really hates it. He will tolerate it for a while, then he starts biting the brush (and me). He hates the blow drier too. Perhaps he's not meant to have a long coat.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ivy, I hear ya. Brushing Lulu is the same. What I have been doing to let her grow out is take her to the groomer often for a bath and brush and I brush a little each day. That way she is getting more used to being groomed and relaxing a little more. So far, so good. Try letting Gryff grow and see if you can do it, you can always cut it.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Elaine and Lisa recommended an herb called Rescue Remedy to help mellow out the Tito for the post bath brush and blow out. It helps quite a bit and it is all natural. Before that I was trying to poop him out via running him around before bath time (which didn't work). It takes awhile for them to get used to the idea of the long grooming session.. It took Carmen a few months when we first got her. Just keep trying!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How strange. Somebody just recommened Rescue Remedy to me regarding Gryff puking in the car. Have you (or anybody else) used it for car sickness?


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't used it for car sickness, but Dramamine (sp?) makes you sleepy right? So you sleep in the car and cant get sick, I would think this stuff would mellow the pup out maybe enough for the same affect? I havent tried it. Does Gryff get sick a lot in the car or just sometimes and on long or short trips? Both of mine have puked in the car, but it was isolated to a long ride with stop and go traffic (which makes me sick too) and to nerves.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I would give it a go. I love the longer natural look, even though recently I have fallen in love with some of the puppy cuts, especially after seeing sweet Hank. Just don't forget, you're likely to see an awkward stage as it's growing in . . . a little like it would be for us when letting your hair grow. So if you're committed to it you'll have to get past that.


Geri,
Thanks for the compliment, we do love Hank in his shorter hair now that we've gotten used to it. His hair has grown some ( I need to post a new pix), and since I predominantly do all his grooming - weekly bath and nail trim, brushing his teeth daily, and now combing him _only_ every other day... we might just keep him in a puppy cut. I had no intentions of cutting his hair initially, but the convenience has won me over.

It never hurts to try to grow Gryff's hair out...BTW, Ivy we have tried rescue remedy when Hank visits the vet, and it seems to work -- possibly the alcohol content however :biggrin1: we use it primarily to calm his nervousness, he doesn't seem to have an issue with car rides however.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is getting better in the car. I changed his carseat to a harness that he seems to like better.

As for growing him out -- I haven't had him cut yet, but he is matting terribly. Brushing him is so hard because he is constantly going for the brush and growling. He really hates it. Brat. 

I think I'm going to take him to the groomers and see what she can do with him. I definitely want the hair out of his eyes. I don't like not seeing them. Plus, his hair only covers half his eyes and he looks chinese. It's not a good look on him!


----------

